# Marines save SOF soldier...



## Devildoc (Jan 4, 2017)

Normally I would have a little fun about Marines swooping in to save a SOF soldier, but in all seriousness, this a good story about joint operations, good communications, and solid teamwork.

Marines Rescued Injured Operator from Libya in Emergency Mission | Military.com


----------



## Gunz (Jan 4, 2017)

Anything that can be done to save our guys at the sharp edge...good work, Marines.


----------



## HALO99 (Jan 4, 2017)

Good job guys.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 4, 2017)

Well done, gentlemen...


----------



## Etype (Jan 5, 2017)

Fighting the battle of semantics- a MEDEVAC, not under fire- is not a rescue. 

By the same definition, every med flight from the major theaters back to Landstuhl would also be a rescue.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 6, 2017)

Etype said:


> Fighting the battle of semantics- a MEDEVAC, not under fire- is not a rescue.
> 
> By the same definition, every med flight from the major theaters back to Landstuhl would also be a rescue.




That's true. 

But good practice for the real deal. Sometimes you never know who's coming to pull your ass out of the fire.


----------



## JohnBender (Jan 8, 2017)

This is awesome! 

As a plankowner of the SPMAGTFCR-Africa unit and as someone who was out-the-door doing something similar within 24 hours of my arrival in Spain, this warms my cold, caffeinated heart. Thank you for posting this.


----------

